# Speedfan plugin for Rainmeter



## Eon the Wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

(I believe this is the right spot)
Right! I'm starting to use a beautiful skin for a little known program called rainmeter, and I was curious....It has CPU temps n such n hdd temps n the whole 9 yards via Speedfan...But uh...My pc doesn't record the 4th core's temp :/...
It only has 
GPU
Temp 1-3 (These are the cores from what I've come to understand)
HD 0-1 (Obvious, I should hope)
Core
Core
Ambient.

Now ambient is always 0.
However....The first 'core' is always in the 40 C range, and the 2nd is usually in the 60 C range...I've had no luck figuring out what they're for (I read once that Core referred to the inside of the CPU and/or the case but uh...honestly...I have no idea what these 2 'cores' are actually monitoring...)

And that brings me to the problem. My 4th cpu core isn't being read...and I have no idea why I have two numberless readings that are called the exact same thing....I believe I know why Ambient is always 0 (no real sensors to monitor such a thing) so no need for me to wonder bout that....Can anyone help figure out this great mystery? 

(If this is in the wrong section, feel free to move it ^^

EDIT: Also, in the section listing fans, I have fans numbered from 1-5, but only the first 2 have RPM listed...I've been told that's because there aren't censors or some such for the other fans (I've got the various fans on the GPU n such, but also 3 extra fans of my own....2 80 mm fans located at a side panel n front panel hole, and a typical 160 mm in the back) so whenever I see 'Fan 0 RPM' it always makes me wonder which fan it's trying to measure, or which fan(s) aren't registering and/or why, if it is actually a sensor issue or something else....(I believe this is more of a hardware issue though, but I figured I'd throw it out there since Speedfan DOES register it...)


----------

